Ask HN: Startup founders, did you regret applying for a patent? - hkyeti
======
matt_the_bass
Ianal. But I hold 4 patents with more pending.

My opinion of the value of patents for a small company is:

\- marketing (many naive customers believe if you have a unique and valuable
product, then it should be patented. If you have a patent, then your product
must be good. If you don’t, does that mean the product isn’t valuable?)

\- it can plant red herrings on what your doing to potential competitors.

\- it can be valuable for moral for some employees.

\- it potentially has value for a potential acquirer.

\- it prevents big companies from patenting the disclosed material in the
future and reducing the chances of boxing a small company out.

I do not believe it provides protection against a big company. They can
litigate you to death even if you are in the right.

------
tomerdi
yes , wasted lot of time and $$ just to get large company like google
challenge the patent - lawyers says now it will take few 100'K more - gave up

